# Busbar Burn in Panel Install



## ElectricOne (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello all,


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

Man, that's kind of a bummer. 

It's kind of difficult to say without seeing the damage, but if you are limiting the potential to install breakers later, I'd say the customer is not getting what they are paying for and the busbar needs to be replaced.

Live and learn. Making a negligent mistake because you're in a hurry now costs you money later.


----------



## ElectricOne (Feb 9, 2010)

xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

That's like telling a blind man to ""watch this."

I have no idea, I haven't seen the damage.


----------



## ElectricOne (Feb 9, 2010)

xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## ElectricOne (Feb 9, 2010)

xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

ElectricOne said:


> You know what? I will post a picture of the damage tomorrow...


Please don't use a flash! :laughing:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Replace it. Don't sell a product you damaged.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I can't pretend like I've never done that, accidentally (usually with MC armor), but I never left parts I damaged in place. Education is expensive. This lesson just cost you a panel interior.


----------



## drm (Apr 29, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I can't pretend like I've never done that, accidentally (usually with MC armor), but I never left parts I damaged in place. Education is expensive. This lesson just cost you a panel interior.


I agree. I would change it. If the customer finds out later he won't be happy. Be honest with your customer and you can make it up on the next job he gives you. :thumbsup: And as far as it being a hazzard. Why take the chance? 100a panels are cheap.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

Just turn the panel off, cram some #10 Cu in the slot, short it again and see if the #10 fills in the void.



































*For legal purposes readers of this post must know this answer is made in jest and the author of this post does not recommend or endorse this type of repair.*


----------



## ElectricOne (Feb 9, 2010)

xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

I thought JayH was serious, till I scrolled down. ElectricOne, don't give them the damaged panel for free, replace it with new. Your customer will be much happier. As stated above, 100 amp panels are cheap.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

Dang, I got a bad, *BAD*, reputation!!


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

JayH said:


> Dang, I got a bad, *BAD*, reputation!!


 
No, the post did not read like something you would say.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

crazymurph said:


> No, the post did not read like something you would say.


 
Whew! :sweatdrop:


----------



## ElectricOne (Feb 9, 2010)

xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I can't pretend like I've never done that, accidentally (usually with MC armor), but I never left parts I damaged in place. Education is expensive. This lesson just cost you a panel interior.



:thumbsup:.............................................


----------

